# After the divorce... need reality check



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

One thing that really has me feeling down is that being in my 40s, all my money I had saved was spent on/by my husband, I will have to claim bankrupcy when we completely split. My question is...is every man going to run in the other direction when they hear my financial situation?

I know it is not easy to answer without knowing everything about me or what I look like etc... but, if a man were interested and then sees that I have no money saved anymore and I do not own a house etc... will that be the biggest turn off for this age group?

I should add I do not have bad spending/debt habits prior to this, and I make 50k a year in a long term job, so all is stable otherwise, I just bring nothing to the table so to speak.

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## evolution (Mar 31, 2013)

Terri72 said:


> One thing that really has me feeling down is that being in my 40s, all my money I had saved was spent on/by my husband, I will have to claim bankrupcy when we completely split. My question is...is every man going to run in the other direction when they hear my financial situation?
> 
> I know it is not easy to answer without knowing everything about me or what I look like etc... but, if a man were interested and then sees that I have no money saved anymore and I do not own a house etc... will that be the biggest turn off for this age group?
> 
> ...


why say all that? after you file BK and your off to a clean slate, you make 50k a year which for a single person with no much overhead is very good. Get your self an apartment, slowly but surely fill it up with your hard earned money and men will see the strength you have to continue to move forward even after walking in and out of hell.


----------



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just realized...I should mention I am in Vancouver, cost of living is outrageous. If I am not mistaken we are taxed higher than in the states (I could be wrong). I bring home (after taxes) 2500.00. But 1100.00 for an "ok" basement suite, I can't even afford getting close to my work, 380.00 for gas and monthly car insurance. 400 for Dog food and my food and then basic maintenance doesn't leave much. I just found out too that bankrupcy isn't the same as it used to be here, they still get you to pay back 50% the first two years and then they pay off the rest.

Basement suites are same price and/or less than apartments here these days too. I am only giving a run down in case it's a bit different where you are from.

I like your response!!! I need to think positively about the future and what some may think. :smthumbup:


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Put it out of your mind. If he runs you are lucky. Let's face it, in today's financial disaster and economy mismanagement, we are all just one day away from financial crisis.

If you are ready to look, go find him. I have said it before on TAM, I believe he is already looking for YOU.

Find someone that wants your love and wants to give their love to you.

Stretch


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Men aren't concerned with money or status as much as women are. 

If you are confident and attractive, they will swarm you like flies.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Terri72 said:


> Just realized...I should mention I am in Vancouver, cost of living is outrageous. If I am not mistaken we are taxed higher than in the states (I could be wrong). I bring home (after taxes) 2500.00. But 1100.00 for an "ok" basement suite, I can't even afford getting close to my work, 380.00 for gas and monthly car insurance. 400 for Dog food and my food and then basic maintenance doesn't leave much. I just found out too that bankrupcy isn't the same as it used to be here, they still get you to pay back 50% the first two years and then they pay off the rest.
> 
> Basement suites are same price and/or less than apartments here these days too. I am only giving a run down in case it's a bit different where you are from.
> 
> I like your response!!! I need to think positively about the future and what some may think. :smthumbup:


I think that if you added the cost of health insurance in the US to tax withholdings, you probably spend less in Canada. I pay $900 a month for health insurance for my family (my employer kicks in even more money).

That being said, you're at least financially stable. Guys aren't going to care much about your financial status as long as you don't appear to be needing of something.


----------

